# Intro



## ISaidWhoaDangIt (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All! <Waving> I posted another thread I hope I can get some help with.

My boyfriend of 4 years and I have 5 horses. 3 Quarter Horses (Lady, Char and Moon) as well as two Tennessee Walkers, Shadow and Misty. I love to ride, though I don't get much of a chance right now with it being so cold. We live out in the middle of nowhere, so it's easy to just saddle a horse and ride. Cars are really careful of horses so it's easy to ride on pavement, though I never do unless I'm crossing the street to ride in the field across from my house.

I look forward to posting!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome!! *waves madly from the computer screen* Hope you have fun at this forum...and don' forget to post pics of your horses hehe  

I wish everyone was as careful driving around horses here as they sound over there. Most people here tend to speed up when driving past. They are complete fools.


----------



## ISaidWhoaDangIt (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! 

Most of our animals can be seen in my photobucket album. Shadow is the only gelding we don't have a photo for. He keeps trying to eat the camera.  

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l209/SacrificialClam/


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Konichiwa and Welcome!!!


----------

